# Uber recalls logo and reissues a replacement.



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Not since Coca Cola's infamous Public Relations disaster of 1985 has a major corporation done such a quick about face.

Uber's offices have been picketed worldwide by drivers expressing dissatisfaction with the latest Uber antics. Outside many of the larger Uber offices the drivers were up in arms.









The Uber staff were trapped inside for hours and many said they were unable to attend their post UBERTALK wind-down and meditation sessions. The Head Orifice Human Resources manager reported she expected many off the office staff to go on Stress Leave in the coming weeks due to the driver's outbursts against the Uber Corporation. The main office Table Tennis tables were not in use as many of the staff were seen curled up wimpering on their bean bags. Staff have been advised to seek therapy immediately.

Over the weekend Uber reluctantly conceded there are some issues and have recalled the latest Uber Logo and issued a new logo.

A spokesperson for Uber stated "We value our partner's input, they have spoken and we have listened. The new logo shows what this company is all about and our driver-partners will be now be able to relate to it"










Uber Fleet Management indicated all drivers should use this logo on their vehicles going forward. When asked about the new logo the overall concensus from the drivers was "We're very excited !"

Uber upper Management team will review staff benefits and salaries immediately. "If our hardworking staff are subject to these outbursts we will ensure they are taken care of, we haven't had an increase since April 2018 !"

https://www.thebalancecareers.com/what-you-need-to-know-about-getting-a-tech-job-at-uber-4036276

* Salaries and Benefits - *
According to PayScale, Uber Technologies pays its employees 14% above market. Here's how a couple of other tech positions with the company fare based on limited reporting data:

The salary range of a software engineer is $66,000 to $162,000 after bonuses. That's a median salary of around $103,000. By comparison, the US average is $79,000. Data scientists at Uber earn between $109,000 and $220,000. The US average stands at around $93,000.

Employee numbers reported to Glassdoor set average salaries for a software engineer and a data scientist at $131,000 and $149,000 respectively.

Benefits and perks at Uber include:


*Health, vision, and dental insurance*
*Performance bonuses*
*Stock options*
*Flexible work hours*
*Paid holidays/unlimited vacation*
*Casual dress and atmosphere*
*Gym/health club membership*
*Free drinks*


----------

